# Melco EP1 not connecting to computer



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Afternoon.....*

*My EP1 just stopped connecting to my computer....checked all the connections, but nada....it worked yesterday, got any ideas?*

*Margaret*
*Cuttinng Edge*


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

I would assume you contacted Melco tech support?
Any number of issues. The com board in your EP1 could have failed, com board in computer could have failed, problem w/ the cable itself, some type of software communications conflict within the computer. Sometimes just shutting down the computer & EP1, turning back on resets a comm problem. 
Melco tech support should be able to give you some ways to test each one of these issues, especially to make sure the computer is communicating w/ the EP1.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

If you havent already done it, reboot the computer its amazing what the can fix sometimes.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

What software and connections are you using?


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Good Morning...*
*I am using EDS EZ software and a router......*
*Yep, I have changed the router and the wires......*
*And now I know it is the machine itself....I bought another machine and hooked it up thru the same computer and using the same software (for now) and it works like a charm.*
*I changed out the motherboard in the machine (almost a $300 fix) and it still doesn't work.*
*I have boxed the machine and will take it downstate to a repair shop in the Spring.*
*If anyone has an idea on what it might possibly be, please let me know, I would rather fix it myself.*

*Thanks*
*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick questions: I'm trying to raise the speed my ep1 stitches at. It is set on 500, but im wanting it faster. I can get to the status screen to see the speed, but how do I increase it? Thanks for any ideas. Sandy


----------

